# [5e] Dread Metrol, The Mourning After. (Horror) (OOC)



## Leatherhead (Jul 16, 2021)

IC Thread
Rogues Gallery

So, the Dread Metrol book recently dropped. It looks rather interesting. And I have been wanting to try out DMing a PBP.

System: D&D 5e.
Setting: A hybrid of Eberron and Ravenloft.
Looking for 4 to 6 players.

Official books and also the Dread Metrol book will be allowed.
Players will be starting at level 1, and can either be from Metrol or Eberron proper.

As a horror game, the book has the following warning attached:
Content Warning
Like many other domains of Ravenloft, Dread Metrol is a terrible place, a city caught in the horrors of endless war. This book and its accompanying adventure delve into dark, challenging topics—several of which player characters themselves may be subjected to.
The domain presented in this book emphasizes the genres of body horror and dark fantasy. It includes themes such as the following: non-consensual human and animal experimentation, abduction, surveillance by an authoritarian state, political propaganda and brainwashing, memory modification, harm and death of children and loved ones, mutilation, cannibalism, corpse-eating, ableism, and psychological trauma.

Another warning, you will be subjected to my grasp of grammar, which is a product of the US public school system.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 20, 2021)

I cannot believe nobody reacted before me.

I'd love to join this! Don't have the book, and for the sake of avoiding spoilers I won't get it for a while, either. But yes, very much yes.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 22, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> I cannot believe nobody reacted before me.
> 
> I'd love to join this! Don't have the book, and for the sake of avoiding spoilers I won't get it for a while, either. But yes, very much yes.



Same here. The game got diluted throughout the years so some proper horrid happenings will help 

How do we generate stats, are feats allowed,  do we get custom built races from Tashas, can we be dragomarked?

Some basic ideas: rune-knight fighter, monk, celestial warlock (if there are 5+ players than hell be support/secondary healer, otherwise blaster/healer)


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 22, 2021)

Fair enough questions.

For clarification, I'm going to be running the adventure provided with the book, it covers levels 1-3.

I'm fond of point buy, but if you want to, you can roll for it instead.

You can be Dragonmarked, and you can use the Custom Origin rules and options if you like.

I don't want to say no to feats, but seeing as how the adventure ends before adventurers hit level 4, that would mean that only Variant Humans and Custom Lineages would be able to use them. (Unless this game really pops off and people decide to keep going)


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 22, 2021)

Um...I would advise to choose one attribute generation method. If you prefer point buy, say it is and that's that.

I would like to go on after 3rd, but that will be two or three years from now in pbp.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 23, 2021)

Ok then, point buy it is!


----------



## MetaVoid (Jul 23, 2021)

Color me interested! 

When do we start?


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 23, 2021)

I’m pondering a half-elf sorcerer, possibly with the criminal background, inspired by this picture:







Anything to consider in regards to backstory or features in relation to the setting or story?


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 23, 2021)

MetaVoid said:


> Color me interested!
> 
> When do we start?



Lets give it a week, to see if we can gather one or three more people. You can begin planning out your characters in the meantime.



JustinCase said:


> Anything to consider in regards to backstory or features in relation to the setting or story?



The main thing to consider is The Last War and The Mourning. 

As a brief refresher, The Last War was a war of succession where the Five Nations (Aundair, Breland, Cyre, Thrane, and Karrnath) were fighting over who got to control the throne of the Kingdom of Galifar, and by extension most of the continent of Khorvaire. It lasted for just over 100 years, ending after a magical disaster called The Mourning literally wiped the nation of Cyre off the map.  To this day, nobody knows what caused The Mourning, and there is no shortage of theories about it.

With their nation destroyed, what few Cyran refugees lived through the event fled into the neighboring lands. Some met with temporary shelter, some turned away at the borders, and some met with blades in hand. Nowadays, while Cyrans can be found nearly everywhere in Khorvaire, some were able to establish communities. Notably New Cyre in Breland, and Hope in Q'barra. Prince Oargev ir'Wynarn is the defacto leader of all Cyrans and would give anything to find out exactly what happened.

After The Mourning in 994YK, the Treaty of Thronehold was signed in 996YK, officially ending the war, freeing the Warforged, and recognizing the sovereignty of (most) newly forged nations. The last two years have been met with an uneasy cold-war-like peace, small skirmishes still abound, territory is still disputed, but none want to start up another full scale war lest their nation be destroyed next.

Every character from Khorvair has had their life shaped by these events, and nearly all of them (save for a sparse few newly forged Warforged) have lived most of their lives with The War being constant.

Also something to consider: Are you from Cyre (and especially Metrol) or Thrane? Cyrans, as you can tell, will have a special connection with this adventure. And Thrane had several armies in Cyre which were lost on the Day of Mourning.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 23, 2021)

Does that mean we start in Eberron like ‘normal’, as in: The Last War is over, the Mourning happened and we were not in Metrol when it happened? 

Cool. I think my still-nameless half-elf will be Cyran. Still thinking about the details.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 23, 2021)

There are a significant number of people who managed to make it out of Metrol on the Day of Mourning, mostly by lightning rail. (The other Eberron Domain of Dread, Cyre 1313, deals with the last train of people who couldn't get out in time.) Survivors all have their horror stories about how they ran from the mists watching their family, friends, and neighbors fall behind them.

But if you want to start off being trapped in Dread Metrol, that's easily workable. There is a chunk of an alternate lore dump (The book has a handy Players Edition that leaves in the setting information but leaves out the adventure if you are interested) and an alternate starting scene that could be ran in parallel.

Personally, I think it would be cool two of the PCs were friends or family. One trapped in Metrol and one who managed to escape.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 24, 2021)

This sounds fun. Maybe there's room for an Artificer? (let's lean into Eberron and say he's dragonmarked). Maybe a Gnome scribe who was forging documents to help refugees from Cyre avoid being arrested?


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 24, 2021)

Kobold Stew said:


> This sounds fun. Maybe there's room for an Artificer? (let's lean into Eberron and say he's dragonmarked). Maybe a Gnome scribe who was forging documents to help refugees from Cyre avoid being arrested?



Interesting hook!

A member of the Notaries Guild could easily forge up some false identification papers. Not many refugees were arrested, but it would have certainly helped get past border guards who would have otherwise turned them away. Nowadays the Cryans don't have much need for fake papers, but for the year or two until the treaty of Thronehold it would have been a blessing for those who received them.

This leads to a question: Were you ever found out, and if so, by who? Dragonmarked Houses operate on a legal system known as "The Korth Edicts". Members of the house count as citizens of Galifar, but are not beholden to any particular nation within. Instead, they are not permitted to own land or noble titles (though they have their own titles), and solve crimes against the House with their own internal affairs units. Normally, House Sivis would be furious with one of their own forging official documents, with the punishment being getting kicked out of the House! However, if the person who found you out was sympathetic to your cause, they might have just chastised and demoted you, for a favor to returned later. On the other hand, if they were of the more unscrupulous type, they could have press-ganged you into a corrupt office of the House working alongside organized crime rings like the Bromar Clan.

Lots of directions to go from that, and artificers can be fun!


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 24, 2021)

And I could make a link to the Boromar clan, too, creating a connection between our characters if you’re up for it. Maybe my PC was your in-between contact?

I’m still looking for ways that my character was involved in crime, apart from “connected to the underworld”. Perhaps extortion or recruitment?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 24, 2021)

Ha! Recruitment sounds great. 

I figure in addition to refugees there were many other people looking to find new identities. Defectors, collaborators, profiteers, deserting soldiers on both sides, abused spouses. I was happy to help anyone who would pay. The war was over and many wanted a new start. There was a sliding scale, but all were welcome, good and bad. All the money went to orphans and  I kept none of it. 

Was I found out? Yes, though there was no proof. I'm still marked and part of the House, but have been censured and have no official responsibilities beyond serving as a scrivbener or interpreter when needed. My supervisors believe they know I provided many people false papers, and that papers I made are in use even today. But I am no longer actively forging ids, unless I perceive the need is great. 

OK?


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 24, 2021)

I'll go with a monk (mob-k  )then. Maybe recruited from the streets as an enforcer. Not very mystical monk...something tough and rough.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 25, 2021)

Of all the group concepts I was anticipating, the Hafling Mafia was not one of them   

Having a group of people who are more ready to make morally grey decisions is going to be interesting to watch for sure!


----------



## MetaVoid (Jul 26, 2021)

I will go with dwarven fighter...I would prefer if someone plays a cleric that isn't me since I'm playing one in another group...but with undead-heavy campaign we probably should have one? It would be harder without one.

But I can make one if needed.

Yes, I know, play what you want and all that  but still...a cleric...


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 26, 2021)

MetaVoid said:


> I will go with dwarven fighter...I would prefer if someone plays a cleric that isn't me since I'm playing one in another group...but with undead-heavy campaign we probably should have one? It would be harder without one.
> 
> But I can make one if needed.
> 
> Yes, I know, play what you want and all that  but still...a cleric...



Where is the challenge in having a cleric in undead campaign? 
Yes, I agree...at first level it might be irrelevant, but variuos drain effects can be devastating later...

I'll check what's on offer, I played a cleric in earlier editions - I created one for 5e (Storm one like Vairar  ) - but it didn't work out.

Hmmm...how about...dwarf monk and dwarf fighter (or dwarf cleric/dwarf fighter) as two clan-mates (or even brothers) - bonus points if the fighter is the watchman and the other one is the mob


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 26, 2021)

Well, conceptually I could change my sorcerer into a trickery cleric rather easily. But possibly that giving-someone-advantage-on-stealth may be going to waste, and I wasn't planning on my character to wear any armour...


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 26, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Well, conceptually I could change my sorcerer into a trickery cleric rather easily. But possibly that giving-someone-advantage-on-stealth may be going to waste, and I wasn't planning on my character to wear any armour...



As a cleric you're not _required_ to wear any armor, you have the option - it helps, but trickery cleric could easily go by leather armor which is fairly easily masked. And you have access to spells for protection.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 26, 2021)

I think I like sorcerer better, still. Or bard. It's all about influence.  

And undead can be roasted. Or frozen. Or fried. Or just avoided.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 26, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> I think I like sorcerer better, still. Or bard. It's all about influence.
> 
> And undead can be roasted. Or frozen. Or fried. Or just avoided.



But drained strength cannot be recovered by roasting


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 26, 2021)

I love playing clerics (my favourite 5e class, tbh, and can switch if undead turning is required. In the meantime, though, here is a Gnome forger.



Spoiler: Tillington



*Tillington*
N Gnome Artificer Charlatan, Dragonmark of Scribing 1






*Abilities*:
STR 8 (-1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 12 (+1) [save +3]
INT 16 (+3) [save +5 (adv vs magic)]
WIS 12 (+1) [save adv vs magic]
CHA 14 (+2) [save adv vs magic]

Size S
Speed 25
AC 14 (16 w/ shield)
Init +2
Hit Points: 9 (1d8)

*Proficiency bonus*: +2
*Proficiencies*: light/medium armour, shield, simple weapons
*Skills*: Deception, Sleight of Hand, Investigation, History
*Tools*: calligrapher’s tools *(+1d4)*, forgery kit, tinker’s tools, thieves’ tools, disguise kit
*Languages*: Common, Gnomish
*Darkvision*: 60’

*Attacks*:
Dagger: 1d20+3, damage = 1d4+2 piercing
Light crossbow: 1d20+3, damage = 1d8+2, range 20’/60’

*Background*: Charlatan
* False Identity: I have a second identity and the ability to forge

*Spellcasting*: DC 13, attack mod +5)
-- Ritual casting. Thieves’/artisan tools as focus.
-- Cantrips: Message, Mending, Guidance
-- Scribe’s Insight: comprehend languages 1/s/l
-- additional spells on list: (1) comprehend langs, illusory script
-- 3 spells known (INT + level/2): [sample selection] cure wounds, feather fall, Tasha’s caustic brew (_TCoE_)
-- slots: level 1 (2)

*Artificer abilities*
* Magical Tinkering:
-- w/ tinker or artisan’s tools, actin to touch tiny nonmagical object and make it: (a) shed 5’ light (+5’ dim), (b) emit 6 sec record message, (c) emit continual odor or sound, (d) static visual w/ up to 25 words. Up to 3 (INT) objects at a time

*Skills*:
+1 (dex) Acrobatics
+1 (wis) Animal Handling
+3 (int) Arcana
-1 (str) Athletics
*+4 (cha) Deception
+5 (int) History +1d4*
+1 (wis) Insight
+2 (cha) Intimidation
*+5 (int) Investigation*
+1 (wis) Medicine
+3 (int) Nature
+1 (wis) Perception
+2 (cha) Performance
+2 (cha) Persuasion
+3 (int) Religion
*+3 (dex) Sleight of Hand*
+1 (dex) Stealth
+1 (wis) Survival

*Equipment*:
Disguise kit
Set of fine clothes
Copy of the national seal, with the proper sealing wax
Belt pouch with 5gp
2 daggers
Light crossbow with 20 bolts.
Studded leather
Shield
Thieves’ tools
Dungeoneer’s pack

Notes:
* perhaps swap out Guidance for Mage Hand or a combat cantrip (Fire bolt?). To be determined.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 26, 2021)

Don't worry too much about a cleric.

A healer is never a bad thing, but undead will not be the focus of this adventure.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 26, 2021)

Tillington can cast Cure Wounds.


----------



## MetaVoid (Jul 27, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Hmmm...how about...dwarf monk and dwarf fighter (or dwarf cleric/dwarf fighter) as two clan-mates (or even brothers) - bonus points if the fighter is the watchman and the other one is the mob



I like this one  
I'll play the fighter, you said monk...watchman for sure...just a question if he is good guy suffering transgressions of his brother or he is just as dirty as he, but under the cover of the law?


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 27, 2021)

OK then, it looks like most of you have a solid idea of what you want to play.

I made a Rogues Gallery for you here:  Dread Metrol, The Mourning After (RG)

In the meantime, for anyone else reading this: Recruitment is still open till Friday, so don't worry about trying to get in (yet)!


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm interested in these character's backstories, whatever turn of events changed a dwarf into a warforged seems like a story worth recapping at least!

I'll put up the IC thread later today, but start off with a prelude period. Just a bit of free time where the characters can be introduced and go over how they got recruited, then we can jump into the adventure proper once everyone knows each other.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 30, 2021)

I intended it mostly like he was built that way to infiltrate dwarven strongholds - short, stocky, resistant to poisons, dwarves are easily immitated with armor and beard covering most of their faces and bodies...

He is an assassin by build  who had turn of alchemical pump (heart) after 'the event'.
Malix is intensly aware of the people and his surroundings (high wis, prof in insight and perc) and stealthy with the ability to use poisons...in effect, an assassin  The Shadow network is just a remnant now (how many agents could be in the city?) - but it still remains in effect

Anyhow, if we could make a warforged out of damaged dwarf (similar to artificer armorer ability) it would definitely be a worthy story


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 30, 2021)

With just the three of us, I figure we'll keep Guidance as a cantrip. I think it is likely that the subclass cantrip, Message, will get swapped out when he levels up (since Tasha's is in play), for some more flexibility.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 30, 2021)

Is it only three right now?
@MetaVoid , were you still interested?


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 30, 2021)

Metavoid occasionally goes missing when he's on a tour. He usually announces it when playing, I guess he didn't feel the urgency since you said you're still recruitung, but that is just a guess. 

I can vouch for him, he never abandoned a game.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 30, 2021)

Fair enough then.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 31, 2021)

IC thread up!


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm travelling over the weekend. I'll get the initial post up, but I will finish the character on Monday


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello, sorry about that, I was  supposed to be back on Friday, but client paid for the extra weekend days. I'll do the character tomorrow, I need a shower and some decent food. Good night.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 2, 2021)

I'll post in the IC tomorrow; almost done with the bio of my character.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 5, 2021)

So before I make any assumptions in the IC thread, does Mal know any of the other PCs?

I could have him look for Tillington, for example, but that would only work if there have been previous encounters.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 5, 2021)

(from my perspective, I say go for it. If you want to know Tillington you do).

EDIT: conversely, I presumed Tillington knew Ozzar. If i overstepped, please let me know.


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 6, 2021)

Those were some well-done introductions. All that's left is to get everyone into the same room.


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 13, 2021)

We are still technically pre-adventure at this point (which means I making it up right now), and I am definitely not trying to rush people. But I am a bit curious as to where everyone is right now, it would really help bring everyone together.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 13, 2021)

Mal is at the inn, and hopefully Tillington will follow quickly. Not sure about the dwarf and the warforged, but they could easily find a reason to be there, too.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 13, 2021)

Drunk dwarf found in a tavern?! No way! 

On a more serious note, it seems we could find each other here. Neutral territory, one dwarf looking for work (Malix) and keeping 'ear to the ground' and the other either coming as part of the work (dead body/crime) or after work for a drink


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 20, 2021)

@MetaVoid Can I assume Maladiel knows Ozzar, too? That way I can say, "hey, the gnome is talking about the dwarf we just passed on our way into the tavern."


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 20, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> @MetaVoid Can I assume Maladiel knows Ozzar, too? That way I can say, "hey, the gnome is talking about the dwarf we just passed on our way into the tavern."



Sure...but why would he? Ozzar is an honest copper - a bit disillusioned, but still generally honest. How would you bring him into the fold? 
On the other hand, it is hard to see how he would fit in this scenario, so maybe it would be better if I added part about him thinking of going away...


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2021)

Sure, we just leave without our fighter


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 20, 2021)

I almost had Tillington say "Anyone except Ozzar" recognizing that it would then be funny if we ended up together, but I felt that might be seen as anti-social. We're a team.  We will get together.


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 20, 2021)

That brings up an interesting question: Is Ozzar still in the district?


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 20, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> That brings up an interesting question: Is Ozzar still in the district?



Would a low-level job with absolutely worst job description a cop could have change districts? I would expect there are (after)coroners pick-ups carriages in high-level districts that are prestigious...this one? So low on the social ladder and with murders happening in overwhelming numbers (more because only one carriage works the whole district than really too many murders)...yeah, I think Ozzar is still around


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 23, 2021)

MetaVoid said:


> Sure...but why would he? Ozzar is an honest copper - a bit disillusioned, but still generally honest. How would you bring him into the fold?
> On the other hand, it is hard to see how he would fit in this scenario, so maybe it would be better if I added part about him thinking of going away...



That's a fair point. But obviously he knows that the Imp and Owl is a Boromar tavern, so perhaps he has been trying to get information from Mal before?

Or the other way around. Maladiel could've tried to get something from Ozzar, perhaps some dirt on someone, and got rebuked, and now they have a sort of understanding, both hoping to gain leverage on the other in the future?


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 23, 2021)

Or maybe they have an understanding - Mal slips something to Ozzar and in turn, Ozzar lets something slip to Mal, never something big enough to draw attention, but that helps both of them? Real-politic and all that


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 23, 2021)

I think that's a very good idea!


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 24, 2021)

Oops! Sorry @MetaVoid ! I missed that part. You are at the door.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> Oops! Sorry @MetaVoid ! I missed that part. You are at the door.



It works out, you gave him extra move just now...he spent it moving to the door.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 24, 2021)

Hm, I was seeing it differently in my mind, but it’s actually better this way. Tillington is not in the way of my casting.


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 25, 2021)

For the record, we aren't in the mists yet. This part isn't even in the adventure, it's just a flimsy pretext to get all of you together for talking about going on the adventure.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 26, 2021)

Due to holidays, I don’t know how often (if at all) I can post in the next two weeks. I do intend to, but I have no idea if I can. 

Feel free to NPC my characters if necessary for the story.


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 27, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> For the record, we aren't in the mists yet. This part isn't even in the adventure, it's just a flimsy pretext to get all of you together for talking about going on the adventure.



Can Ozzar break the door in such a way that it falls over the fire?  You know, like in cartoons where the whole door falls inward?

Also, what kind of action is blowing a horn?


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 27, 2021)

MetaVoid said:


> Can Ozzar break the door in such a way that it falls over the fire?  You know, like in cartoons where the whole door falls inward?
> 
> Also, what kind of action is blowing a horn?




Blowing a normal horn is just an object interaction. 
Knocking down a large door would be difficult, but possible.  DC 20. Athletics. You could also try hacking it down, but that would take a lot of time at AC 15 and 23 hp.

Oh, and for everyone else, don't forget to take your turns. Only Tillington would have been caught surprised by the attack, but Maladiel told him something was going down. Unless you wanted to do nothing for some reason.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 9, 2021)

@Leatherhead @JustinCase is (I guess) still on holiday - maybe Mal can drop a fireball in the middle of the room and we can all go home?


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 12, 2021)

Sorry about being a bit late this week. I had to buy a car.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 18, 2021)

At this point, the combat is technically over.
It was actually less bloody than I anticipated, all of those monsters were the slightly more dangerous variants of the common MM monsters.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 20, 2021)

Is Maladiel stable, as in: no more death saves for now?


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 20, 2021)

Yes, stable. Also the death save counter has been reset to 0/0


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 25, 2021)

I love the DM dropping five adventure hooks just as we are about to leave town...


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 26, 2021)

Feel free to ignore them. I included the reactions to add a bit of life to the city.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 26, 2021)

It worked!


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm returning today, just boarded the bus


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 27, 2021)

@JustinCase
Seeing as how Mal is at 0 hp and stable, he will regain consciousness whenever he regains at least 1 hp.  If nobody heals him, he will automatically regain 1 hp in 1d4 hours.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2021)

Here to help.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 27, 2021)

Merci bien!


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 28, 2021)

Post in the morning, I'm to worn out, please wait for me. Thank you

And sorry if you see this multiple times


----------



## Hades#2 (Sep 28, 2021)

Is it too late to join? I know recruiting officially ended weeks ago. I have a little experience with 5e having played about half the Dragon Heist adventure before the GM got too busy in RL. I played some Eberron campaigns back in the 3e/3.5e days. If it's too late, that's understandable.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 29, 2021)

@Hades#2 
Well, seeing as how we haven't left the city yet, it wouldn't be too difficult to work someone in right now. You are familiar with play-by-post I take it?


----------



## Hades#2 (Sep 29, 2021)

Very much so. I have played quite a bit on other forums in the past but had to take a break for awhile do to real life issues including lots of O.T. at work. I decided I wanted to get back into PBP slowly. Start with just 1 game for now. I don't own any current Eberron books and only have the PHB for 5e. I saw a pdf on Drivethrurpg with some current Eberron character stuff in it. I do have several books from the original edition of Eberron for reference on general world info including the war, the different kingdoms, shards, Metrol, etc.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 29, 2021)

@Hades#2 Frontpage - DND 5th Edition


----------



## Hades#2 (Sep 30, 2021)

Thank you for the link. I looked at the current characters to see what everyone was playing. Any suggestions on a class that would be a good fit for the group?

Thanks.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 30, 2021)

Play what you like!  We'll make it work.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 30, 2021)

Absolutely! And welcome to the party.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 1, 2021)

So far I am really considering a half elf Bard. I'm not sure if I will use the standard Half Elf or the Mark of Detection variant.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 1, 2021)

I would take the variant since it won't be available in other games necessarily (that was what I did with my gnome). but, again, play what'll be most fun for you.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 1, 2021)

The only drawback to the variant is the bonus to wisdom instead of charisma but I could probably make it work. I'll play around with the build a bit tonight after work.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 2, 2021)

I started working on my half elf Mark of Detection Bard. I got most of the crunchy bits figured out and I have a good idea of what the backstory will be like. I should have it completed by the end of the weekend. There will be some overlap with other characters with regards to some skills but I think it will mesh well with the other characters. I have a few ideas on how to connect my character with both Tillington and Maladiel.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 2, 2021)

All right. We can wait a little bit to integrate.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 2, 2021)

I might be able to finish everything today. It takes a bit longer to make a character on paper. I'm out of practice


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 3, 2021)

I posted my character to the Rogues Gallery. Please review it and let me know if I missed anything or made any errors.

Thanks.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 3, 2021)

It's so odd how people were worried about having a healer and now there are three of them.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 3, 2021)

Introducing Xian as either a witness or having him come into the scene as the fire is just finished being doused will work.


----------



## MetaVoid (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 4, 2021)

Xian _Mrsic _that would't be Mršić by any case?


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 4, 2021)

Maybe. I saw the name on IMDB and liked it. The version I saw didn't have the accent marks though.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 4, 2021)

Hades#2 said:


> Maybe. I saw the name on IMDB and liked it. The version I saw didn't have the accent marks though.



Heh. It is common croatian surname. It reads *with hard rrr
Mrr-sh-itch

Ends similar to Kovatch, but with softer ch sound


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 4, 2021)

Interesting. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 9, 2021)

@Hades#2 
You can jump in now if you are ready.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm looking for a way to ask the others to come on the quest ("holiday trip") I already invited Tillington for. 

Apart from the wrong situation now (being interviewed by the detective), I'm not sure how to ask a friendly stranger (Xian) and a helpful stranger (Malix). Asking Ozzar will take some good roleplaying, but I can see that happening at least.

Any thoughts from you guys?


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 14, 2021)

Well I can get rid of the detective post-haste if that helps.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 14, 2021)

I think it might. Particularly now that @Kobold Stew just gave a great opportunity!


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> I'm looking for a way to ask the others to come on the quest ("holiday trip") I already invited Tillington for.
> 
> Apart from the wrong situation now (being interviewed by the detective), I'm not sure how to ask a friendly stranger (Xian) and a helpful stranger (Malix). Asking Ozzar will take some good roleplaying, but I can see that happening at least.



There, Malix practically invited himself. But the detective giving legs up to Ozzar may make him rethink?


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 29, 2021)

@MetaVoid 
I apologize if I gave the impression we were starting from the Day of Mourning, and not after it.  You still cool with the game?


----------



## MetaVoid (Oct 29, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> @MetaVoid
> I apologize if I gave the impression we were starting from the Day of Mourning, and not after it.  You still cool with the game?



Of course I am, I was just looking forward to your description of the cataclysm.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 5, 2021)

Would you believe I have been calling it "The Golden Dragon Inn" instead of "The Gold Dragon Inn" for all these years because "The Golden Dragon" is the name of a local restaurant?


----------



## Hades#2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> Would you believe I have been calling it "The Golden Dragon Inn" instead of "The Gold Dragon Inn" for all these years because "The Golden Dragon" is the name of a local restaurant?



Understandable. There used to be a restaurant in my area with the same name and there used to be a small locally owned Christmas shop called The Golden Phoenix.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 5, 2021)

'Golden' seems like a logical adjective, as opposed to 'gold'. Or at least in my native Dutch; I'm not certain it's the same in English.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 21, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> *GM:*So yeah, this is kind of filler.
> Does anyone have any shopping plans before you go in? Maybe now would be a good time to have a discussion about you cover story? Otherwise we can get on with it.



Not sure what to buy. Maladiel just wants to give that impression to anyone eavesdropping, to cover up wanting to visit that ranch. 

I don't think we need an extensive cover, because finely dressed as Maladiel is and everyone of us keeps together, it's pretty easy to come across as a fancy rich dude (or servant thereof) with some attendents and bodyguards.


----------



## MetaVoid (Nov 23, 2021)

We're a first level, not like we can buy much 
Maybe some food supplies?


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 23, 2021)

Well you all did just get a sack with 100 gold each in it.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 26, 2021)

Work is quite busy, so I'm not sure when I'll be able to post in the IC. Might not be until next week. If needed, feel free to NPC my character in the meantime. 
(Sharing this to several games, so perhaps you'll see me posting quickly after this, or perhaps somewhere else and not here.)


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 26, 2021)

Yeah that's fine, its a holiday weekend here in America, I didn't expect everyone to post this week


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 1, 2021)

I think @Neurotic is the only one left for any kind of possible prep work.

Actually, no I'm mistaken, Malix went first, lol.  Still, last call for shopping if anyone has realized they desperately want something. If not I can get on with the main plot.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 3, 2021)

I've never seen the "ad'" prefix before.

The only ones I know of are "d'" which indicates a person with a dragonmark. and "ir'" which indicates a noble born person.

Normally, the non-marked members of the house just use their house as a last name, unless they are House Tharashk (who just uses their family names) or talking with members from the same house (which again fall back to their family name instead of the house name)

Just not having a "d" has much of the same feel of what you were going for @MetaVoid . You are a member of the House, but not a _Dragonmarked_ member (which I believe is something your character is concerned with)


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 3, 2021)

I think it is a cool way to think about it, @MetaVoid, to make a distinction. I agree with Leatherhead though. Eberron has a naming convention for their Houses. 
Lots of cultures added all kinds of things to the names to denote status, but usually the name without pre- su- and other -ixes is the basic member


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 28, 2021)

So what is our plan?

Do we find a way to sneak inside, or do we just ask?

I don't want to assume and just take an action in the IC, so I figured it's best to come to an agreement here.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 28, 2021)

Are there other options? MetaVoid suggested asking. But not here. So...stealth?

But ee can walk a big more around, sering fire breathing lizards and whatnot 'just to see what's on offer'  ask for price etc .... and get the DM to describe the compound s bit more


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 28, 2021)

I've suggested stealth (IC 122), which was rejected, and seeking employment (124), which was unanswered.


----------



## MetaVoid (Dec 29, 2021)

Kobold Stew said:


> I've suggested stealth (IC 122), which was rejected, and seeking employment (124), which was unanswered.



Isn't stealth the same as breaking in?
As for employment....sure, we could do that, but it either happens for you and we fall back to stealth/ambush (you let us in) or for everyone and we do the same as an inside job...but I don't really see Mal as a physical worker or Ozzar as good for anything but guard duty.

I'm fine with the group making an ambush - the complaining was just lawful good watchman meeting real life 

It is a good idea, get employed, but we need to decide where to go from there. And besides, our cover story is we need mounts for some expedition, isn't it?

@Leatherhead real mission is to discover how and/or why the raptors are disappearing from the farm, right?


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 29, 2021)

Right. Some Clawfeet, the raptor mounts that the halflings use and hold to be sacred, have been disappearing from the area, and the locals think that Whitewood Ranch did it.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 29, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> Right. Some Clawfeet, the raptor mounts that the halflings use and hold to be sacred, have been disappearing from the area, and the locals think that Whitewood Ranch did it.



Eh, I  thought they disappeared FROM the ranch 
The trouble with PbP is that it is slow enough details can get lost or forgotten. Then the idea about the ambush of someone stealing them from the ranch makes no sense.

So...the plan is...speak about clawfoot purchase for our dear gnome?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 29, 2021)

FIne by me!


----------



## Hades#2 (Dec 31, 2021)

I suggest we continue with the tour a bit longer. Maybe ask if the ranch has ever dabbled with magebred Clawfeet or would consider it? Act like we would be interested in purchasing such creatures to see the reaction of our guide. Some of us could try sneaking in after dark perhaps.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi all, I've been a sick lately, which is why I haven't been around. 

Have you all figured out what you want to do?


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 11, 2022)

It seems we want to poke a bit around. 
I'll put something IC later today


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 1, 2022)

I know, I just returned to my PbP games... But I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks. Perhaps that means I'll keep posting, but likely I will be online rarely. Feel free to NPC my character in the meantime.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 21, 2022)

So, any ideas on what you all want to do?


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 21, 2022)

Not quite sure what we CAN do...all earlier options are valid, but with animal guards, most of the group untrained in stealth and some with disadvantage...I don't see we can do anything, but sit around outside of the estate bounds and wait for something to happen.

Any ideas?
@JustinCase @MetaVoid @Kobold Stew @Hades#2


----------



## MetaVoid (Feb 23, 2022)

Nothing that we didn't already discuss.

Ozzar would be for going openly as House agents - but that requires a) diplomacy b) access to the House elders that aren't "in" on the happenings here and c) in-game time which we may not be willing to spend.

That said, we could simply lurk around and wait for something to happen. Outside of the borders of the ranch of course.


----------



## Hades#2 (Feb 23, 2022)

I considered the house agent possibility but decided we are supposed to be conducting espionage to discover if House Vadalis is involved with the clawfeet. I will think upon the situation a bit more to see if I come up with possible plans of action. I have been busy lately in life.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 23, 2022)

The transition from "interested customer" to "potential employee" is awkward, and a choice was made in favour of one of those. 

My sense is that as a group we are being too cautious. We should try sneaking in, with what we now know. Players know we are not proficient in stealth. Characters DON'T know that, and most people overestimate themselves. Take off the heavy armour and try and be sneaky. See what happens.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 25, 2022)

I agree we should make a choice. How about I distract the salesman and you guys find your way inside?

I’ll be more open when you’re creeping about, forcing our hand. 

Agreed?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 25, 2022)

Fine.


----------



## Hades#2 (Feb 27, 2022)

So the plan is to check out the barn? Might as well. What's the worst thing that could happen?


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 27, 2022)

Hades#2 said:


> So the plan is to check out the barn? Might as well. What's the worst thing that could happen?



Famous last words

@Leatherhead who gave us the task - obviously that halfling madame, but in whose name (if we know) - if we're caught we will have law trouble especially if most of the ranch people are innocent.


----------



## MetaVoid (Feb 27, 2022)

I don't see what we can accomplish by sneaking around in the middle of the day when they know we're around. We should get out and plan for the insertion later.

Malix already got a glimpse into the building - when he shares that with the rest of the group we can plan getting downthere.


----------



## MetaVoid (Feb 27, 2022)

A reminder on post #104
Stories of locals and gossip fill the bars.

A tale of lost family: The *familiar story of missing clawfeet, a*s told by the riders who were bonded to them.

A tale of love: A house baker has become engaged to a clan warrior. You hear of how they met, during a tournament for the game Conqueror, and how the baker pulled off the win using a rare "en passant".

A tale of hunting: A drunken embellishment of how a Sheppard used a sling to down a Sharpooth Titan.

A tale of curios: *The local Whitewood Ranch received a shipment of giant spiders for their stables last month, they have a lot of strange and exotic mounts, but who would ride a spider?
DROW*

A tale of mischief: Some young halflings recall the pranks they pulled off during the nights of Long Shadows. Who knew a rotten egg could smell that bad?


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 1, 2022)

MetaVoid said:


> A reminder on post #104
> Stories of locals and gossip fill the bars.
> 
> A tale of lost family: The *familiar story of missing clawfeet, a*s told by the riders who were bonded to them.




Yes, I read that. Do you think there's anything more to it? Do you think that relates to our quest directly, or that it's just a story that's being told and it's a red herring to get all of us away, or something?

I'm not sure what you mean without more context.

Edit: Come to think of it, that could be our next stop. Interview the riders about what happened.



> A tale of curios: *The local Whitewood Ranch received a shipment of giant spiders for their stables last month, they have a lot of strange and exotic mounts, but who would ride a spider?
> DROW*




Well, drow in Eberron are not the same drow of other worlds, and notably more fond of scorpions than spiders. But it is a strange coincidence. 

What's the preferred diet of clawfoots? Not giant spiders, I reckon?


----------



## MetaVoid (Mar 1, 2022)

I've checked ... Eberron has weird jungle drow


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 2, 2022)

MetaVoid said:


> I've checked ... Eberron has weird jungle drow



There are Umbragen, a real underground version somewhere in dragon magazines in 3.5.

Even their eyes are black


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 9, 2022)

Alright I'm going to try pinging people, @Hades#2  still need your input.


----------



## Hades#2 (Apr 10, 2022)

Sorry. Just been busy. I will post something tonight


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 11, 2022)

Now that I've got my own games moving along again, I wouldn't mind playing something. Any room for an additional player here? (No worries if not. Don't feel obligated.)


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 11, 2022)

Now would be the best time to introduce a new player.
Are you interested in playing someone who was already in Metrol, or did you have another concept in mind?


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 11, 2022)

Perception: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
Nope, not seeing a thing. 

Investigation: 1D20+1 = [9]+1 = 10
Hmm, that is enough.

Insight: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10
And that, too. Barely, but still. 



FitzTheRuke said:


> Now that I've got my own games moving along again, I wouldn't mind playing something. Any room for an additional player here? (No worries if not. Don't feel obligated.)



Cool if you join us!  Are you restarting the Blizzard at Revel's End game, too? I know, it's been more than a year, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 11, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> Now would be the best time to introduce a new player.
> Are you interested in playing someone who was already in Metrol, or did you have another concept in mind?




In Metrol works for me. I have no knowledge of the place, but I can whip up a Shadar-Kai Rogue Investigator (how much of him is actual Shadar-Kai and how much is just "Emo-Elf" (or some other creature of grace and ennui) is up to you. I've got a bit of catching up to do, but you can place him in wherever/whenever suits you and I'll do my best to ad-lib.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 23, 2022)

@JustinCase Go ahead and make an arcana check to see if there are any miscellaneous spell components lying around.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 23, 2022)

Arcana: 1D20+1 = [4]+1 = 5

Nope.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 23, 2022)

And adding more rolls…

Insight: 1D20+4 = [8] + 4 = 12
Investigation: 1D20+1 = [1] + 1 = 2
Nature: 1D20+1 = [14] + 1 = 15
Perception: 1D20+4 = [20] + 4 = 24
Medicine: 1D20+2 = [11] + 2 = 13


----------



## Leatherhead (May 3, 2022)

I got a little lazy by forgetting to post the map, but the 4 guards are blocking the hole in the outer fence, you are going to have to bypass them somehow to escape.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> I got a little lazy by forgetting to post the map, but the 4 guards are blocking the hole in the outer fence, you are going to have to bypass them somehow to escape.



I wasn't sure if I would reach them thus round. If I do, and still have an action, I will try to shove one. If I won't make it, I will stop after a move and dodge.


----------



## Leatherhead (May 3, 2022)

Looking at the map, you are just one square short of being within walking distance of the Guards (cause you didn't move after shooting). Dashing will more than make it. Pity rogues don't get cunning action until level 2!

Also, for the record, the guards blocking the hole in the fence have a total of 2 packs on them.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> Looking at the map, you are just one square short of being within walking distance of the Guards (cause you didn't move after shooting). Dashing will more than make it. Pity rogues don't get cunning action until level 2!
> 
> Also, for the record, the guards blocking the hole in the fence have a total of 2 packs on them.




I will do my best to get a pack, whether off a fallen guard or a live one.


----------



## Hades#2 (May 5, 2022)

I will attempt to post tonight. Tuesday was my online D&D game and yesterday I ended up working late.


----------



## Neurotic (May 24, 2022)

I'm on a sports/business trip until Sunday.


----------



## JustinCase (May 27, 2022)

So are we waiting for someone? I think we all posted our actions for this round, right?


----------



## Leatherhead (May 27, 2022)

Ah I missed the edit.  I will get on it soon.


----------



## MetaVoid (Jun 2, 2022)

Sorry, dropped the ball on the games, busy pre-season.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 7, 2022)

I can see why @FitzTheRuke prefers to ignore initiative roles in favor of post order now.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 7, 2022)

Generally, intiative count is important in the first round (who goes before the monsters) since in PbP I think every DM runs all monsters at once

There may be occasional edge case where death save might come before healing, but that's it


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 7, 2022)

I kinda use an "aggro" thing: You attack a monster, it generally gets a chance to attack back. That's not to say that I don't allow for focus-fire to drop a monsters before it gets a turn (I feel that I'm pretty generous about that - partly because it means that I can save the time by not having to roll a turn for that creature!) but generally, I "activate" my monsters when the PCs interact with them, and do everyone else at the end. (Usually, I make NPCs act last). 

It can get a little weird sometimes for people trying to follow along, especially when I do things like resolve all movement before I resolve all actions (something I tend to prefer in my head, because it keeps the action flowing closer to simultaneously). Also, I play fast-and-loose with timing when I write my descriptions (or in other words, my "fluff" doesn't always match exactly what happened mechanically, at least not when it comes to order-of-events). But I do _that_ just to make it easier to write, not to mess with the game.

It's not perfect, but whatcanyado?


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 16, 2022)

@Leatherhead 
Why did Ozzar take damage with a roll of 16 vs DC 10? Was that a complication (I rolled natural 1) - and I just realized the text doesn't say that (copy / paste error) - corrected


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 16, 2022)

That was my mistake, I was reading the second number instead of the first for some reason.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 20, 2022)

Anyone have any interjections for the conversation?


----------



## MetaVoid (Sep 20, 2022)

Nope, Ozzar is on guard and listens in, but he's no face.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 20, 2022)

Yeah, sometimes it's unfortunate there are so few faces in our party. I mean, Maladiel is pretty good at it, but it makes these social interactions a bit of a spotlight-hugging thing. Sorry about that.


----------



## MetaVoid (Sep 20, 2022)

Eh, don't worry about it. I rarely play social characters, I prefer high int or high strength


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 16, 2022)

Any objections to resting? Or perhaps any things to RP out?


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 16, 2022)

No, I believe we did what we wanted. Rest, move on.

And in general, feel free to move the game forward without the players' consent. Allow enough time for all replies, but move on once there are no further replies. PbP is slow, people will post a bit backward if they forgot something, but in general, if you missed your RP window, and it's not something critical, we just play on.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 16, 2022)

I believe we were going to rest and then get moving with our mission.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 26, 2022)

Hey all, I know leveling up takes quite a bit of time, so just let me know when you are all finished with it.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 27, 2022)

Wow, totally missed that post. I seem to get some notifications but not all. I will get Xian levelled up soon.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 28, 2022)

Malix is leveled (not much, speed and ki  ) - it's only a second level after all. And not a caster


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 28, 2022)

Just Cunning Action and a few HPs for Lazharis.


----------



## MetaVoid (Oct 28, 2022)

Action surge and hit points, ready to go.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 29, 2022)

Almost levelled. Just have to pick a 1st level spell. I will post the update later today.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 30, 2022)

Xian is updated in the Rogues Gallery


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 31, 2022)

All right, that leaves @JustinCase 
I'll ping him to see if his notifications are screwy as well.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 1, 2022)

You are invited to read my short essay on PBP


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 3, 2023)

Oh thank goodness the holidays are over! I can finally get some rest and writing in!

One more roll and we should be able to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## MetaVoid (Jan 3, 2023)

@FitzTheRuke  / Lazharis


----------

